

Shady Practices of the Domain Name Industry: My Experience - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/shady-domain-name-practices/

======
follower
Along those lines I registered a .com domain and shortly after tried to
register the matching Twitter account and it had already been created and
suspended for spam. The name was such that it seems non coincidental.

I haven't tried to request the Twitter account but would be interested to know
if someone has had a similar experience.

